# ★ZionVPS★Double RAM★unmetered traffic★ssd cached★bitcoins accepted★ovz/kvm★DDoS protected★



## zionvps (Jan 7, 2015)

Greetings from ZionVPS

our website - http://zionvps.com

 

ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then.

 

We provide OpenVZ and KVM servers, both DDoS protected upto 500GBPS. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.

 

OpenVZ servers are located in Montreal, Canada and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and AMD Opteron 4334 processor.

 

KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors.

 

 

We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.

 

 

Test ip : http://192.99.131.144/512MB.zip (canada)

Test ip : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip (france)

 

Speedtest- 

 

 

Reviews : 

 

https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e

 

 ​

?Limited stock only? Super fast high storage kvm server with choice of Windows 2012 (trial):​ ​ ​$20 /Mo​ ​200 GB SSD cached disk​1GB RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection in france​kvm/solusvm​*buy now*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​Canada​ ​Plan 1:​$6.50 /Mo​ ​30 GB Raid protected HDD​512 1024 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps​1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 2:​$9.50 /Mo​ ​50 GB Raid protected HDD​1024 2048 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 3:​$15.50 /Mo​ ​60 GB Raid protected HDD​2048 4096 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 4:​$19.50 /Mo​ ​75 GB Raid protected HDD​3072 6144 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 250mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​ ​France​ ​ ​ ​Plan 1:​$9.99 /Mo​ ​25 GB SSD cached disk​512 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection ​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 2:​$15.99 /Mo​ ​50 GB SSD cached disk​1024 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 3:​$21.99 /Mo​ ​70 GB SSD cached disk​1536 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 4:​$25.99 /Mo​ ​80 GB SSD cached disk​2048 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @150mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ 

We also have custom plans available.

 



* You may not use unmetered bandwidth for denial - of service attacks. Hosting legal mirrors are allowed, for example - a debian http mirror.

 

** If you open a ticket for refund within 48 hours, we will fulfil your request and you will get the refund.

 

*** All plans scale with port speed and cpu resources, the least being 50mbps and fair share of cpu

 

TOS:

You cannot run any miners or bruteforce tool which put strain of cpu

You cannot send spam emails or other spam data which may result in ip being blacklisted. We take this very seriously.

No stressers /scanning/ booters/spoofing allowed. For full info head over to terms of service

 

Support is provided via tickets, facebook and skype

 

 

Payment accept - Any credit card with Paypal or bitcoins


----------

